# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Воскресные лекции Враджендра Кумара  прабху

## Sergeй

Харе Кришна! Дорогие вайшнавы! Каждое воскресенье во Владивостоке проходят лекции Враджендра Кумара прабху. Появилась идея выкладывать их на youtube. Вы можете задавать ему вопросы по этим лекциям. Вопросы задавайте в разделе форума: Вопросы и ответы - Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху т.е. здесь - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=12
Лекция 18 ноября 2012: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NixqM3WgC74

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Слушаю......благодарю.

----------


## Елена Гудкова

спасибо!

----------


## Adi_Bhagavan_das

Спасибо! А аудио вариант можно?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Спасибо! А аудио вариант можно?


Через некоторое время откроется мой сайт www.vrajendra.ru (пока он в разработке) и оттуда можно будет скачать все мои лекции и видео. Ади-Бхагаван, я разве не скидывал вам недавно в Маяпуре этот семинар "Новый взгляд на старые истины", который я читал в этом году в Туапсе? Эта лекция во Владивостоке является второй лекцией из этого семинара. Это леция про самбандху, вы ее слышали в Маяпуре на русской нама-хатте в октябре.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Через некоторое время откроется мой сайт www.vrajendra.ru (пока он в разработке)


Дайте ,пожалуйста ,знать когда его откроете.Харе Кришна!

----------


## Sergeй

Лекция 18 ноября 2012 в аудио формате: http://narod.ru/disk/64063843001.994...rabhu.MP3.html

----------


## Sergeй

Лекция 25 ноября 2012: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQPD...ature=youtu.be
Аудио формат выложу чуть позднее.

----------


## Sergeй

Лекция 25 ноября 2012 в аудио формате:http://www.sendspace.com/file/ymg1gq
2 декабря лекции не было

----------


## Sergeй

Лекция 9 декабря 2012:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDH2...c&feature=plcp
Аудио формат выложу чуть позднее.

----------


## Sergeй

Лекцию от 9 декабря 2012 в аудио формате можно забрать здесь:http://narod.ru/disk/64489902001.7ce...80226.WMA.html

----------


## Sergeй

Лекция 16 декабря 2012:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVBGZTgy9XI
Тема очень актуальная: конец  света. Поэтому, уважаемые преданные, дайте эту ссылку на все соц. сети и другие форумы.

----------


## Sergeй

Лекцию от 16 декабря 2012 в формате mp3 можно скачать здесь:http://narod.ru/disk/64718562001.1b4...02012.mp3.html

----------


## Sergeй

Лекция 30 декабря 2012:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNeP_...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Sergeй

Утренняя лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам 2 января 2013:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-moM...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Sergeй

Лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам 3.32.32 от 6 января 2013:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPDOh...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Sergeй

Лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам 8.12.22 от 9 января 2013:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWUfF...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Sergeй

В связи с отъездом Враджендра Кумара  в Индию следующие лекции будут только в начале апреля.

----------


## Sergeй

Праздник Гаурапурнима,лекция от 27 марта 2013:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvrGb...ature=youtu.be

----------

